# TTOC open Karting championship - Thurrock!



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

So lets kick this off - Looking at the site they do Grand Prix deals currently using their twin engine 75mph karts (so weve got to have them!!) there emezzing :twisted:










The deal looks to be at around £49 for warm up laps, at least 3 heats each plus a top 12 final race with the above mad karts

This will need some organizing so would suggest we go for July and with Duxford in the middle I'd suggest

10th/11th July at a push
24th/25th July
31st/1st August

So lets get some names please and can you confirm which of these dates work for you and from a rough consensus we'll set a date

So post is

UKRPG +1
available 10th,24th,25th,31st,1st


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow this look s good


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

31/01 August good for me


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

My engagement is on the 31st july so that a defo nono :evil: :evil:

I say the 10th/11th 

And yes im in, ill ask a few mates if they wanna come too, but only the fat ones coz i wanna win :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will come to this but only to see you all and take piccies of you all going round and round :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

My dear TTiers,

11th July is the Silverstone GP
31st July is the beginning of the holiday season

Therefore 25th July, Sunday is the most attractive day for me at least so far...... :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

we could come but we wouldnt be karting obviously due to glens leg wouldnt be safe, and my driving also would not be safe :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> we could come but we wouldnt be karting obviously due to glens leg wouldnt be safe, and my driving also would not be safe :lol:


WIMP :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll do my best to be there on any of those dates.

Not sure if i'll be karting though, last time I looked they didn't do a shoe horn big enough for me


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

DaveM said:


> I'll do my best to be there on any of those dates.
> 
> Not sure if i'll be karting though, last time I looked they didn't do a shoe horn big enough for me


come on

how can you go there and not race 

If your scared, you should just say so :-*


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be up for any of these dates defo .. will be a good crack. and i'll be front of the queue 8)

Be prepared that if you havnt been b4 or for a long while your arms will kill ya the next day where youve been hanging on for dear lif for 30 mins or an hour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How fast do the karts go, what is the dress code also? I might be tempted to have a go and give you all a run for your money   but might have to take my white stilletoes off :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Dotti, stilettos on pedals that are just a piece of metal strip, without any flat surfaces. I wanna see that.

Anyway they won't allow you in anyway, dress code is flat shoes and they will probably make us wear karting suits, helmets and gloves.

These 320cc karts should go 50-60mph on a long straight, and one inch of the ground it feels like 150mph.....


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

31st/1st or august for me.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

denTTed said:


> 31st/1st or august for me.


nnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How about September when holiday season is all over and people can save to do this and the weather might be a bit cooler for all you TTier Karters ? 8) I doubt I will take part due to unforeseen circumstances of the high heels and long nails and the risk of smudging my lipgloss, you know how it is girls being girls and all that,  BUT gladly take all the piccies of you all with my stilletoes on armed with my camera with you all smiling and having fun . Maybe we could combine this event with a meal afterwards also?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm up for it definately! 10/11 would be my vote but dont mind really.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

sTTranger......... whos the wimp me or glen?

Ill gladly do some karting if ya all want to get injured - dont think i would take the bends that well :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I would be interested In This, 31st/1st would be best dates for me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BUMP!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> BUMP!


Get black flagged for bumping, racing not dogems!!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Come on let's do this....


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Pick a date and I'm in.

I'm 5 mins from the track so if i can help in any way just PM me


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

come on rich, where are you mate, stop slacking  :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Due to all that was going on in July I think were best bumping to August

As such who are people for the 7th or 8th?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> As such who are people for the 7th or 8th?


DaveM


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

8th Aug Sun is good for me..... 

Elias


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm probably going to the pod that weekend for ultimate street car


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't make those dates either


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this not happening now?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Not sure mate, I am still up for it.

On a separate note, does anyone know where dotti has gone? I have sent her a pm but I don't think she has read it, guessing she has gone on holiday.


----------

